# Help with E:\ is not accessible. Incorrect function.(CD ROM)



## morokat (Aug 22, 2011)

my laptop compaq 510 its show all CD and dvd error *D:\ is not accessible. Incorrect function.









**when i'm use explorer and enable recode like in picture









*its not show error *D:\ is not accessible. Incorrect function.﻿*﻿
but all data on cd is blank
pls help


----------



## metzboy (Aug 25, 2011)

I have one of my computer that does this all the time. The disk drive is probably bad and is not recongizing the disk or the disk is bad. Try another disk and see if that helps.


----------



## morokat (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks you for reply
you know is i'm burn cd with nero in this drive its can to burn , but when go to see data its no have (blank) but if i'm take that cd to another PC in that cd have data


----------

